# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  أم قيس في ربيع 2011 | جنة على الأرض

## هدوء عاصف

*
أم قيس في ربيع 2011 | جنة على الأرض

هذه الصور إلتقطتها اليوم  لمنطقة ام قيس الأثرية شمالي إربد
في الواقع كانت من أجمل الرحلات التي صادفتها في حياتي

أترككم مع الصور وتعليقاتكم .. الصور بتاريخ 9/4/2011



























































أم قيس مدينة لا تحتاج الى الشرح عنها .. الصور فقط تتحدث!
*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بيعطيك الف الف عافيه محمود .. فعلاً لا داعي لكلام  


فالصور تتحدث ... يسلموو على الطرح المتميز  :Icon18:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]انت الرائع معاذ وشكرا لتواجدك الأكثر من رائع يا صديق [/align]*

----------


## mylife079

صور ومناظر من الاخر 

يسلمو محمود

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]شكرا محمد كلك زوق .. والأردن جنّة وأهلها أروع شعب بالعالم وبحقلنا نفتخر دائما [/align]*

----------


## Sc®ipt

رائعة ام قيس ,, والله القعدة فيها وقت العصر مع الأرجيلة بتجنن

يسلموا محمود على الصور  :Smile:

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

واو جد جميل

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]شكرا لمروركم جميعاً حيّــــاكم الله [/align]*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يعني ذكرتني بـ رحلة طلعناها انا وصحباتي ايام المدرسة بالترويحة قعدنا نقول للمعلمات "ضحكتوو علينا شو فيها ام قيس غير <قيس وامه>" لا رحنا ولا جينا رجعولنا مصارينا

فعلا كانت رحلة رائعة مع البنات وام قيس منطقة حلوة وبينقعد فيها واصثارها حلوة  :SnipeR (100):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> يعني ذكرتني بـ رحلة طلعناها انا وصحباتي ايام المدرسة بالترويحة قعدنا نقول للمعلمات "ضحكتوو علينا شو فيها ام قيس غير <قيس وامه>" لا رحنا ولا جينا رجعولنا مصارينا
> 
> فعلا كانت رحلة رائعة مع البنات وام قيس منطقة حلوة وبينقعد فيها واصثارها حلوة



*ههههههههههه له له يا ام غمازة لعاد طلعتوا فاهمينها غلط للست أم قيس 

منورة زمردة*

----------

